# Question/poll, whats ur favourite fish suitable for a 37G tank .



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

as the title says, what would you choose? freshwater only pls.
assuming you dont want a tank buster but are willing to get a bigger tank a few years down the line.
im leaning towards some calvus but it appears theyre very hard to find around here... lookin for ideas


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

soooo many to choose from....personally I would go with an assortment of smaller fish, Tetra's and such or maybe some rams


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congo tetras are one of my personal favs.
and they get about 3.5 inchs which is perfect for a 37g.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Angels, tetras and corries.. and planted of course


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

A pair of convicts .


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Angels and Rams


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im still leaning towards a pair of these if i can track them down:








either white or ink black...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I use to have platys, guppies and mollys a whole variety of colors. But now I would have to say tetras, corys and some cardinals.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i like assorted small tetras...plus some cories/otos..and if you have a cover..the hatchet fishes Charles have...or zebra danios...diff fishes swim at different levels of the tank..so with a mix..u get a tank that looks "complete"


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

What's the footprint of your 37g? Tanganyikan cichlids appreciate floor space than total volume. You may find that calvus/compressips a little shy, hiding in the rocks most of the time unless they have dither fish to draw them out.

If you want a Tanganyikan community, maybe a shellie of your choice, a calvus or 2 and a goby cichlid.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

6 danios- upper level-long fin
20 cardinals- middle
8 corys-lower-subspeices I would say would depend on the colour of substrate you choose
but i think the skunk look cool (i personally want some)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol those goby cichlids are awesome thx for the idea.
im going to be getting this group i think: one young female Alto.Calvus Black inkfin ,a few Alto Compresiceps Chaitica Gold about 2.5 to 3 inch and a few young Altolamprologus Compresiceps Black Nangu about 1.5 to 2 + inch
and i'll add a pair of goby cichlids


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Were you planning on breeding? You may have some aggression issues if some of your calvus/compressips pair up or they may cross breed.

Gobys are super aggressive to their own kind, you may want 2, but good chance you'll end up with just 1 anyways. 

If I can squeeze in an extra tank, I'd get 6 or 7, let one pair up and find homes for the rest before they get killed off. If I can get them to breed, that would be a fun project.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i wouldnt mind the comp's pairing up and breeding but i only wanna breed the black ones so i'd likely sell the male gold compriceps when they matured (if any of them are male)

do i have to worry about calvus crossbreeding with comps btw?

also the goby cichlid breeding project sounds fun, might be best to start with a batch of fry and grow them up together?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never breed comps/calvus, but I think that crossbreeding would be a real possibility.

You could start up with some goby fry, but unless you are getting fry from different broods, you'll have brothers mating sisters. If you can get some WC gobys juveniles, you should be able to produce some outstanding fry if you can get them to pair up without them killing each other.

It's tough to find any gobys locally, I've been keeping an eye out for the last several years, so to find a group of juveniles would be even tougher. Buying online would be your best bet.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

brothers mating sisters doesnt matter, not like it does in mammals.

check this out: Labidochromis caeruleus
if it was a big deal all yellow labs would be horribly deformed , but i can see what u mean about them being hard to find, even finding these calvus/comp's has been very difficult


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Line breeding is another topic on it's own. Just say I have had discus where you can tell they aren't genetically strong. Great to look at, but their personality and motor skills were "different" from their other domestic and wc cousins.

mmm...gobies 

Eretmodus cyanostictus


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

so cute, wonder why there arent many around

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1519
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2130
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1524
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2128


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

I would go with Apisto's (1 pair) and cardinal tetra's. BN's for the clean up crew.
And of course lots of plants from Aquaflora!


----------

